
Open Academic Graph - kercker
https://aminer.org/open-academic-graph
======
nopinsight
Their list of top venues for different fields of computer science [1] seems to
miss several top conferences in each field.

Also, a mistake like this does not help: Machine Learning, International
Council for Machinery Lubrication.

[https://aminer.org/mostinfluentialscholar#awards_by_fields](https://aminer.org/mostinfluentialscholar#awards_by_fields)

------
Faaak
The website is very long to load, its a bit of a shame.

However, I've always wanted to do that. A revocation feature would be good: if
someday a paper is proved false, all underlying papers citing this one should
be too.

~~~
_0ffh
"if someday a paper is proved false, all underlying papers citing this one
should be too"

Um, most certainly not?

First, not all of the things you might cite in a paper are part of the support
structure to your results. Citing other works one the same topic is quite
common, for example.

Second, even of those citations which are part of the support structure for
your conclusions, usually just a few of them are absolutely crucial to your
point. The rest is just a web of additional supporting evidence.

Third, in view of the above points and the fact that every paper quotes a
multitude of papers, just invalidating one paper would unnecessarily
"invalidate" vast swathes in an explosive chain reaction.

~~~
flamedoge
papers that cited need to be re-examined at best. we certainly shouldn't rule
out the event of recursive retraction of papers if they all were vitally
dependent on false claims.

~~~
mattkrause
This seems incredibly unlikely.

I just had a paper accepted (yay!). Although we cited sixty-odd papers, I
don't think our conclusions critically depends on _any_ one of them.

A lot of the citations place the current work in context. If these papers
turned out to be false, it might make the paper less "interesting"\--the
mechanism underlying a useless therapy is pretty boring, after all--but the
factual content would be unchanged. Other citations compare our results with
others' work. These discussions are silly if the other work turns out to be
flawed, but again, the facts in our paper would not change.

We had a lot of techniques-related citations. Many of these, however, are
mostly about giving credit or pointing to extra information: we used a
behavioral paradigm adapted from this paper, evaluation was done using the
criteria established by that paper, etc.

A few citations are used to "prove" something is (ir)relevant for the current
experiments. An error in one of these papers could be damaging. However, we
usually try to have multiple sources for these claims, so any one error would
not be calamitous. People usually try to show that their own data matches the
cited work, so we have several analyses like that.

Finally, it's worth noting that an individual paper (including mine) does not
provide iron-clad or no evidence for something. Instead, it should nudge your
beliefs slightly one way or another.

------
ColinWright
Nothing loaded. I'm looking forward to this working properly - is there
anything I can do to help debug/investigate?

~~~
anfractuosity
It looks like the request to [https://api.aminer.org/api/article/alias/open-
academic-graph](https://api.aminer.org/api/article/alias/open-academic-graph)
hangs. Eventually I get '502 bad gateway'.

------
_Microft
If the page isn't loading for you, go to the frontpage
[https://aminer.org/](https://aminer.org/) instead of the linked page.

------
anfractuosity
Woo it finally loaded for me.

"This data set is generated by linking two large academic graphs: Microsoft
Academic Graph (MAG) and AMiner.

The data set is used for research purpose only. This version includes
166,192,182 papers from MAG and 154,771,162 papers from AMiner."

There's zip files:

* 103GB MAG papers

* 39GB AMiner papers

* 1.6GB linkage

------
RossBencina
For me, it took more than 30 seconds to "load," (spinner, progress bar) but
then just showed a blank page with a grey bar at the top.

Windows 10, Chrome, Ghostery.

------
paulpauper
nothing loaded

